# Brown algae on monte carlo



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

You can spot treat it with H2o2, although I haven't had a ton of luck with the brown algae on my carpet, or you can go for the one two punch:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/203684-one-two-punch-whole-tank-algae-treatment.html

There are some videos on this method just search youtube for one two punch algae.


----------



## JMally27 (Jan 19, 2017)

My apologies in advance because I'm posting here without any useful info to help with your algae situation. But may I ask what the name is of that brown-ish - green-ish broad leaf crypt plant you have at the back of your tank?

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Phosguard


----------



## dkraft12 (Sep 26, 2016)

JMally27 said:


> My apologies in advance because I'm posting here without any useful info to help with your algae situation. But may I ask what the name is of that brown-ish - green-ish broad leaf crypt plant you have at the back of your tank?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry that took so long to reply. I think that plant is wendtii brown.

Bump:


ChrisX said:


> Phosguard


Thanks for the suggestion. I think i have finally cracked the case and can blame excess phosphates for the algae. I got a phosphate test kit recently to see if the tank was producing its own phosphates and as it turns out i always have over 10ppm in the tank. I can only guess its due to the dirt substrate, so i've simply stopped dosing phosphates in my EI regime and things are much better now. Hopefully soon i'll be completely algae free!


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Phosguard also removes silicates which feed diatoms. When brown algae starts up, add phosguard to filter, take it out a few days later so it doesnt remove all the phosphorus(fertz).

This is the best compromise I have come up with. Use Phosguard only when diatoms start showing.


----------

